# Oil of Pine



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, here I am on flavanoids, again. A pine bark extract called Oil of Pine is getting heavy rotation on the ads on Victoria TV for Fibro. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I tried something called Isotonix OPC-3 a couple of years ago. It has grape seed extract, red wine extract, pine bark extract, bilberry extract & bioflavonoids. I have to be honest, that I only tried it for 2 weeks and didn't see much of a change. Maybe I should have stayed on it longer. I still have it (although it's outdated). I'd be curious to see if you benefit from it. How long have you been on it?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I just posted this to see if anyone had tried it. I have a friend who uses it and drinks the wort for home brew (the liquid mix before the yeast is added) for its minerals. He's been quite happy with the results. The ad states quite clearly that it will help with FM. I use a different one, called Provex CV for my diarrhea and cholestorol. It took about a month to see some changes and about a year to restore control. Since then I have been three years d free (with maybe a couple of urgent bms a year) and my cholestorol counts keep coming in normal. It, too, has been used successfully for FM and CFS.


----------

